

Ask HN: Have you had success with pay what you want software? - greenwalls

Has anyone tried pay what you want software and have you had success or failure?  Any comments would be helpful.
======
jonsen
I tried it once. Worked perfectly. Really wanted to pay for it, but failed to
do that.

